# Burton Malavita



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

i rock infidel est's from 2010 on my 2011 love. my stance is pretty wide so the wings dont do as much, they are pretty much a malavita with wings, and i love them, they are such sick bindings for everything. but if i were you i think i'd check out next years malavita's, they got some new tech in them that make them pretty damn sick


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

cobrasharks are buttery soft


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ya I'm looking at those too. Only problem is that they don't come in EST and neither will the 2012 models. I'm thinking the 2010 Exile would be a better option. Also how different is the feel of traditional bindings compared to EST. I only used traditional 4 years ago and only EST since so I don't really remember that well. Do you think it's worth it to put non-EST bindings on an channel board?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Malavita is not a 2011 Infidel. The base is completely different. Only way to get 2011 Infidels is to steal the wing off of a Cobrashark and put it on a Prophecy without the flex disc in the base.

Get some Malavita's, they are the only Burton I like now. They got rid of the Infidel, best Burton binding I ever rode minus that useless wing. You want wings, get T9. Theirs are stiff enough to push into, Burton's aren't. Also, they're better on the inside.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Restricted Malavita's are EST and have the wings...


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

True dat. I don't really care about wings though. I just liked the look of them. I just real want a binding thats great for jibs and jumps. Not planning on hitting any 40+ kickers as none of my local resorts have. How about the 2010 Exiles?


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i'd say cartels are fine for jibing, just put the forward lean all the way back, but if you are still set on a new pair, i'd say grab some Cobra sharks


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

Alright looks like I'm getting 2010 Exiles. Feel rating of 5, just like the Cobrasharks and they come in EST. Only downside is the only color left is black and it doesn't have a canted high back


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Have you looked here: Liquidation (Fixations)


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yup and I was really depressed when I found out they didn't have any of my options in large (size 12 boot). I also checked Empire, Source Boards, and many other American sites. Out of all my option, the only one that popped up was the Exile in black from The House Board Shop. I can only get them April 6th though since they can't be shipped to Canada. I have a friend's address to ship to. I hope there's still snow left :S


----------

